# Job seeking after university - unemployment benefit



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

Do expats have any entitlement to unemployment benefits while job seeking straight from university? I will finish this summer and while not intending to stay on welfare any longer than is necessary, I do need to live while looking for work.
I'm aware of the 26 out of 36 weeks rule, but how about about straight after uni?
That's for any help.
Pumpkins


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, the answer is no. But in any event, where have you been going to university? And where are you going to be looking for a job? If it's not in the same country, then the answer is most definitely no.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, the answer is no. But in any event, where have you been going to university? And where are you going to be looking for a job? If it's not in the same country, then the answer is most definitely no.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

